

(UK) Police to get major new powers to seize domains - epo
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/11/25/police-get-major-new-powers-seize-domains/

======
rlpb
Why do the police need special powers to do this? Why can't they get a court
order instead?

Is the reason that the court would not permit it, because doing so would not
be just? Perhaps "reasonable grounds to believe..." is not good enough for the
courts. Why should it be?

------
epo
The article headline is misleading (I copied it verbatim), these powers are
speculative at the moment.

~~~
rlpb
The article starts off "Police to get major new powers...". Then it says
"Police could soon have the power...". Finally "SOCA wants Nominet to
change...".

So, in conclusion, they'd like these powers (which we already knew), but
nobody has approved anything (which tells us nothing).

~~~
epo
Yes, the BBC have a better headline with "Police seek powers ..."

------
sdcfvbnjkllkj
(uk) police to discover web is world wide

~~~
CallMeV
Didn't Iceland pass a legal power to enshrine the right to free speech on the
web, making it a data haven beyond the reach of these kind of power grabs?

Because it isn't criminal activity that Fitwatch was advocating, but making
sure that those people being harassed by the cops had the law on their side,
not the UK Stasi.

